# Router tips speaker cutouts



## kryptonitewhite (Sep 1, 2008)

So I have been harassing my local Menards and Home Depot lately about as adjustable circle jig, and they don't have any jigs at all. I will check Lowes tonight, but expect the same. I saw some nice ones online, but I am anxious to get started on my break-in baffle and will use it as an opportunity to make my first router cut hole.

So I have seen very good results with home made circle jigs. But I assure you, anything that can go wrong, I will screw up in my learning phase. 

Basically, I assume I get a board long enough to mount the router out far enough to cut the outter diameter and have some room at the other end to drill a hole for a pin and screw?

I assume it has to be wide enough for 2 of the 4 mounting holes on the base of the router? As I look at the bottom of the base, I see 4 screw holes, 3 in the ring itself and 1 toward the inside... I'm lost already :yay2:

Now for bits and tips... I only have a 3/4" roundover bit, I believe. What do I need to cut all the way through one 3/4" piece of MDF?

I may do a double baffle for a flush mount, so I assume I need another bit the thickness of the mounting flange and rubber gasket combined?


Here's a link with a pic of the stick I'm speaking of... I may PM this guy as well!

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/soundsplinter/3916-dual-rl-p18-llt-begun.html



Thank you all in advance!

Krypto


----------



## kryptonitewhite (Sep 1, 2008)

youtube: gotta love it

















the buddy would be nice


----------

